# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  beni strumentali: definizione (?)

## lallo

Tento di abbattere il costo dei beni strumentali di un vecchio medico
che li ha accumulati religiosamente nel corso degli anni, senza
estrometterli   dalla contabilita'. Con il risultato che gli studi di
settore sono schizzati alle stelle.
In realta' molti dei beni sono a mio avviso articoli di cancelleria
e/o complementi di  arredamento  e non dovrebbero rimanere in
contabilita' se non nell'anno in cui vengono registrati come costo.
Quindi, ed ecco la domanda- cosa si intende per bene strumentale? (ai
fini della compilazione degli studi di settore e/o Unico). Un
temperamatite e' un bene strumentale? Forse no. La fotocopiatrice
sicuramente si, ma nella fascia di oggetti che idealmente li separa vi
e'  a mio avviso- una incertezza.
In rete ho trovato una bella nozione di bene strumentale:
la nozione di bene strumentale implica il riferimento a tutti i beni,
materiali ed immateriali, destinati durevolmente nell'azienda
all'esercizio dell'attività specifica (cfr Nozione di bene strumentale - Fiscoetasse).
Ma a questo punto cosa significa durevole.
Voi come vi comportate?
Ciao

----------


## Niccolò

> Tento di abbattere il costo dei beni strumentali di un vecchio medico
> che li ha accumulati religiosamente nel corso degli anni, senza
> estrometterli   dalla contabilita'. Con il risultato che gli studi di
> settore sono schizzati alle stelle.
> In realta' molti dei beni sono a mio avviso articoli di cancelleria
> e/o complementi di  arredamento  e non dovrebbero rimanere in
> contabilita' se non nell'anno in cui vengono registrati come costo.
> Quindi, ed ecco la domanda- cosa si intende per bene strumentale? (ai
> fini della compilazione degli studi di settore e/o Unico). Un
> ...

  Ci sono molte discussioni tra le pagine del forum. 
La durevolezza di un bene secondo me non è un concetto determinabile in modo oggettivo. Per me è più durevole un appuntalapis di un pc, per non parlare delle stampanti, considerato che costano quasi più i toner delle stampanti stesse. Fossi in te deciderei in coscienza. Certi beni possono essere tranquillamente inseriti come beni strumentali o come costi d'esercizio (ad esempio il pettine di un barbiere, la penna usb di un programmatore, il cacciavite di un falegname....).

----------


## lallo

Grazie innanzitutto di aver avuto la pazienza di leggermi e di rispondere. Considerato lo spaventoso valore che gli studi di settore attribuiscono al costo storico complessivo dei beni strumentali, penso ci sara' sempre piu' occasione per discuterne.
Un altro problema, anche questo discusso, ma a mio parere non in modo esaustivo e' quello della registrazione dei beni ammortizzabili per il professionista, vuoi su  un registro apposito, vuoi sotto forma di prospetto da inserire alla fine delle registrazioni , vuoi come semplice elenco da tenere in un cassetto e da fornire all'AdE in caso di richiesta. Secondo la mia opinione questo dovrebbe contenere i beni soggetti ad ammortamento (cioe' quelli di costo inferiore a 516,46 euro). Alcuni affermano che vanno inseriti TUTTI i beni strumentali.
Tu che ne pensi?

----------


## Niccolò

> Grazie innanzitutto di aver avuto la pazienza di leggermi e di rispondere. Considerato lo spaventoso valore che gli studi di settore attribuiscono al costo storico complessivo dei beni strumentali, penso ci sara' sempre piu' occasione per discuterne.
> Un altro problema, anche questo discusso, ma a mio parere non in modo esaustivo e' quello della registrazione dei beni ammortizzabili per il professionista, vuoi su  un registro apposito, vuoi sotto forma di prospetto da inserire alla fine delle registrazioni , vuoi come semplice elenco da tenere in un cassetto e da fornire all'AdE in caso di richiesta. Secondo la mia opinione questo dovrebbe contenere i beni soggetti ad ammortamento (cioe' quelli di costo inferiore a 516,46 euro). Alcuni affermano che vanno inseriti TUTTI i beni strumentali.
> Tu che ne pensi?

  Per me tutti i beni ammortizzabili devono essere inseriti nel registro o nell'elenco in quasivoglia forma sia tenuto. La facoltà di ammortizzare in un unico esercizio i cespiti di valore inferiore al milione, non li rende diversi dai beni di valore maggiore. Quindi, una volta scissi i costi dai cespiti, secondo me tutti i secondi devono essere inseriti in un apposito registro o elenco.

----------


## lallo

Una fonte normativa che esclude l'obbligo per i professionisti e' secondo me questa: 
 D.P.R. 600/1973  Accertamento delle imposte sui redditi
omissis
art. 16 - Registro dei beni ammortizzabili
[1] Le società, gli enti e gli imprenditori commerciali, di cui al primo comma dell'art. 13, devono compilare il registro dei beni ammortizzabili entro il termine stabilito per la presentazione della dichiarazione.
Omissis 
Non si parla di professionisti. Ed il legislatore non li ha implicitamente compresi nell'elenco dei soggetti obbligati perche' questi vengono citati al secondo comma. In caso contrario non avrebbe specificato il comma. 
Sono d'accordo che puo' essere utile avere in un registro tutti i beni strumentali, ma non vi e'  un obbligo normativo (secondo me)

----------


## Niccolò

> Sono d'accordo che puo' essere utile avere in un registro tutti i beni strumentali, ma non vi e'  un obbligo normativo (secondo me)

  Non posso che dire che confermo anch'io  :Wink:  Dicevo però, che se decidiamo di tenere un registro o un elenco sotto la forma che preferiamo, mi sembra coerente inserire tutti i beni ammortizzabili, anche quelli ammortizzati nell'anno perchè di valore inferiore al vecchio milione.

----------


## lallo

Secondo il mio parere, in caso di contenzioso (per esempio per incongruenza negli studi di settore) riduci la capacita' di difesa del cliente che magari vorrebbe ridurre l'ammontare dei costi dei beni strumentali. Quindi io inserirei nel prospetto  SOLO quello che -per ora- la normativa obbliga. Cioe' i beni soggetti ad ammortamento.
Ciao e grazie per aver risposto.

----------


## Anto74

Secondo me non devi inserire negli studi tutti i beni iscritti nel libro dei beni ammortizzabili, ma solo i beni strumentali che hai utilizzato per la produzione dei ricavi in questione. 
Ovviamente quelli che non sono stati utilizzati, non devi averli nemmeno ammortizzati....se hai ammortizzato il bene devi metterlo anche come valore negli studi di settore. 
Se poi hai beni ormai in disuso ma che ancora sono iscritti nel libro dei bene ammortizzabili ma che sono stati completamente ammortizzati, puoi scrivere sulla relativa pagine del libro una cosa del tipo "bene non utilizzabile perchè guasto....o cosa simile"...e quanto prima lo elimini con una rottamazione o vendita.... 
Saluti. Anto.

----------

